# Astrology, Horoscopes and Tarot Cards



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

what's your sign? 

i'm an aquarius. 

I don't know too much about astrology, but the tarot cards/divination side of things kinda freaks me out. There are things that I categorize under astrology that perhaps don't belong under that umbrella (tarot cards, or healing crystals). I'm curious on what degree Lifestyle Loungers use astrology in their day to day lives. 

Disclaimer: If astrology is a key part of your belief system, please share. I hope this thread isn't offensive/flippant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 11, 2022)

i consider it all nonsense (aries)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 11, 2022)

I love all those and palm reading also. They are fun. I'm Sagittarius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

I consider my antagonistic nature and the fact that I am an Aries to be coincidental but it's funny to think about.

I have had tarot read for me and it's honestly been pretty off base about me each time so I don't really hold any weight to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

Cancer gang reporting for duty. 

Had a colleague at an old job that would literally ask every new hire what their sign was in order to figure out their “energy”. According to her, apparently some signs are bad energy and you can’t work alongside them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 11, 2022)

your man ain't fuccing with that astrology bullshit. only signs I'm checcing for is gang signs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

hold on, is astrology a legitimate part of the hindu religion

edit: ok. yeah it is. though it's probably a very different kind of astrology to the "blame everything on mercury being in retrograde" form


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> your man ain't fuccing with that astrology bullshit. only signs I'm checcing for is gang signs.


get tarot to predict drive bys before they happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what's your sign?


We hijack your thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 11, 2022)

I've never had a tarot. Maybe I'll get one this weekend although it seems they aren't cheap. I'm not sure I could go in there with a straight face either and they'd probably get annoyed.


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 11, 2022)

According to a random 55 year old man that I met in a bus after a staring contest , he told me that astrology is part of a secret religion and their purpose is to brainwash people. So I will take his words cause I am ignorant on the subject. The guy seemed wise af.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I've never had a tarot. Maybe I'll get one this weekend although it seems they aren't cheap. I'm not sure I could go in there with a straight face either and they'd probably get annoyed.


find a tarot reader on twitch, that is a thing.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> find a tarot reader on twitch, that is a thing.



No, that's boring. If are gonna do it, you want it to be authentic and real (as real as a tarot really can be).


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> No, that's boring. If are gonna do it, you want it to be authentic and real (as real as a tarot really can be).


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2022)

Gin said:


> i consider it all nonsense (aries)



Indeed, the only sign that really matters is the Dollar Sign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

a tarot card reading thread could be fun  

noted for the future


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> a tarot card reading thread could be fun
> 
> noted for the future



omg it's happening


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> omg it's happening



im gonna read your energy sis, get ready!

im gonna predict your future, your personality, everything!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

btw, the reason i am scared of tarots and horoscopes and astrology

is because as a child, i was told the legit ones use the paranormal (jinns)


*Spoiler*: _here is a real photo of a jinn for you non-believers:_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> im gonna read your energy sis, get ready!
> 
> im gonna predict your future, your personality, everything!



this would be a cute idea. 

just keep the genies out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> btw, the reason i am scared of tarots and horoscopes and astrology
> 
> is because as a child, i was told the legit ones use the paranormal (jinns)
> 
> ...


I am a science guy are jinns not neutral in the sense they aren't inherently evil?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I am a science guy are jinns not neutral in the sense they aren't inherently evil?



umm, we were taught that jinns are an intelligent life form. they are not inherently evil- they are similar to humans in that some are good and others are not. they live in a different dimension. they can see us but we can't see them. whether they are real or not, that concept is enough to freak me out.

i gotta sleep alone tonight, so don't ask me anything else


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

i also haven't watched any movies about the paranormal as an adult. 

well that's a lie. i watched a movie about a possessed doll through my fingers once


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> umm, we were taught that jinns are an intelligent life form. they are not inherently evil- they are similar to humans in that some are good and others are not. they live in a different dimension. they can see us but we can't see them. whether they are real or not, that concept is enough to freak me out.
> 
> i gotta sleep alone tonight, so don't ask me anything else


Maybe if you ask nicely a jinn will sleep with you so you're not alone


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Maybe if you ask nicely a jinn will sleep with you so you're not alone



please ban this man @A Optimistic 

don't you have a heart

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> please ban this man @A Optimistic
> 
> don't you have a heart


I am but a simple court jester I will make them all watch me sleep instead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 11, 2022)

Gin said:


> i consider it all nonsense (aries)



Uh-oh, me too.

April crew?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 11, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> April crew?


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 11, 2022)

if you pool all your fire signs together maybe you can summon a fire god


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

Not surprised that best friends Gin and reiatsuflow are both Aries. I always sensed a cute bond betweem then in the Cafe.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## trance (Jan 12, 2022)

never thought much of it

aries btw


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 12, 2022)

Libra 
Had one tarot card reading ages ago.
Woke up at 3:33 tonight after doing some thread motion with my hand.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 12, 2022)

Gin said:


> i consider it all nonsense (aries)





Son Goku said:


> I consider my antagonistic nature and the fact that I am an Aries to be coincidental but it's funny to think about.
> 
> I have had tarot read for me and it's honestly been pretty off base about me each time so I don't really hold any weight to it.





reiatsuflow said:


> Uh-oh, me too.
> 
> April crew?





trance said:


> never thought much of it
> 
> aries btw


fuccboi sign yeah

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 13, 2022)

Capricorn


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 13, 2022)

Cancer.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Cancer.


who are you calling cancer!?
j/k


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 15, 2022)

Scorpio.


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 15, 2022)

Scorpio here too


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 15, 2022)

This is an Aries thread everyone else can leave.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

I heard that what sign your Moon is more important than what sign your Sun is  

Any experts here to confirm that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

